# Websites worth visiting!



## tj416 (Nov 18, 2004)

Here is my compilation of superb websites. Please post more websites.

Mail Services(Free blow your mind away services)-
www.yousendit.com- Send 1 gb files to your friends.

www.gawab.com -1gb storage space and 15 mb attachments. For middle east users 2gb storage space and 50 mb attachments.

www.maktoob.com-1gb storage space and 50 mb attachments.

www.spymac.com 1gb storage space and 250mb attachments.

www.dropload.com-Drop files upto 100mb for your friend to pick it up within 4 days.
www.gmail.com (still testing)- 1gb storage space,10 mb attachments.

www.yahoo.com-100mb storage space.

www.hotmail.com250 mb storage space.

Search engines-
www.ask.com
www.google.com-I rate google the best.
www.yahoo.com
www.msn.com
www.dogpile.com
www.altavista.com
www.webopedia.com-IT terms explained

Miscellaneous-
www.dynamicdrive.com-Cool dhtml scripts.Web designers paradise.
www.imdb.com -Internet's largest movie database.
www.howstuffworks.com-Self-explanatory


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

tj - nice collection! few items...
www.yahoo.com, at least for me, actually has 250 MB storage. 
www.a9.com is another nice search engine; powered by Google, and keeps history of your searches, which to me seems helpful.
http://www.soyouwanna.com/index.html to add to your misc. section [simple, yet interesting site]

I have a post somewhere in here that also has some other helpful & review sites, as have others... maybe we need to combine 'em all for some kind of a sticky?


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

I also like www.el.com and www.refdesk.com . and www.37.com which begs the question
What is the best multi-search engine, search engine? hope this is an appropriate question here.


----------



## tj416 (Nov 18, 2004)

The best is www.google.com.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

www.thinkgeek.com www.jinx.com www.newegg.com


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

bats said:


> I also like www.el.com and www.refdesk.com . and www.37.com which begs the question
> What is the *best multi-search engine*, search engine? hope this is an appropriate question here.


Good question... don't know if there is really a BEST meta-search engine, as I use 'em all:
www.monstercrawler.com
www.dogpile.com
www.altavista.com
www.search.com

Just as google, ask, a9, yahoo, etc. all have their own strengths, so do the above, at least for me. Depends on what type of subject too, it seems as to how high a "ranking" a certain site may obtain too via which search engine.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for all the provided links.  
I do find that google is the best search engine.


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks MSM Hobbes I really liked the MONSTER CRAWLER engine. I am trying to learn more about computers excel ,basic programing,word etc. I seem to learn best from video , I have found some "viewlets" that were very helpful.This engine will help with my search. 
p.s. for the time being "video professor" is out of reach.
p.s.s. http://www.bluerope.com is another good engine for me


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

http://www.toejumper.net/
Strange name but plenty of Windows info.


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

MSM Hobbes said:


> ... don't know if there is really a BEST meta-search engine, as I use 'em all:
> www.monstercrawler.com
> www.dogpile.com
> www.altavista.com
> ...


Oops - missed one...  
Ixquick


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder on that one jakoval! 
That's what I get while typing things from memory while on a conference call... 

junker - looks like a good site, thanks for the link!

bats - you're welcome. BTW, as a caver, gotta say I like that name... 

oh, now that I'm at the house and can look through my favourites here, there are also:
http://www.allsearchengines.com/
http://vivisimo.com/
http://www.surfwax.com/
and the following site, which I've not used as of yet, but its in my favourites too:
http://www.copernic.com/

I ran across another basic, not meta-, search engine awhile back that didn't do much for me: http://hogsearch.com/ others may like it, but not I. Another basic search engine is: http://www.wisenut.com - it seems not too bad, yet not as many pulls as google; at least not yet. www.teoma.com is another pretty good player that I use too.

One thing to keep in mind that I've heard regarding meta-search engines, is that while handy, they can also "mislead" - since they many times don't search or partner w/ the larger basic engines [such as google, etc.], they then can miss many sites that may be relevent to your search... which to me then defeats the entire purpuse of using the blooming beasts!  Yet, they do have potential, and in the need to search for various topics for work, home, and personnal items, I use many of these. Besides, using the same one over and over gets a tad boring at times...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Here are a couple of my favorite search engines not mentioned above:

http://www.momma.com
Momma Metasearch - The Mother of All Search Engines

http://clusty.com
Clusty the Clustering Engine

http://vivisimo.com
Vivisimo Clustering - automatic categorization and meta-search software


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Junker 39.

I like that Toejumper site, full of good info: for windows users.

Thank You  

Foxfire


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

In my signature  Loads of useful freeware


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Here's a new search tool that incorporates new AI scanning algorithms in its search strategy:

http://www.accoona.com


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

hotsheet.com


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Handy, thanks.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out this website. It has a listing of thousands Free Resources at:

http://wantdbest.com/freebies/antivirus.html#Anti-Spyware


----------

